# Bildübergang



## JimmyJump (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

erstmal sorry, dass ich als erstes nach meiner Anmeldung gleich mit einer Frage daherkomme. Ich habe die Suchfunktion ausgiebig benutz, doch mein Problem konnte leider noch nicht gelöst werden.

Problem. Ich möchte einen Bildübergang hinbekommen wie ungefähr hier (obere Hälfte) ...
http://www.materialeultras.it/public/imgProdotti/39198212755663.jpg

Wie bekomm ich das hin? Für mich ist eigentlich zunächst nur der Rand links und rechts von Bedeutung, da ich das für meinen Übergang brauche.

Wenn die Problemstellung bereits behandelt wurde bitte ich um Verzeihung.

Gruß Jimmy


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Herzlich willkommen.

Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht genau was du meinst. Beschreib das mal bitte genauer.


----------



## JimmyJump (10. Dezember 2007)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Herzlich willkommen.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht genau was du meinst. Beschreib das mal bitte genauer.




Also ich versuchs. Auf dem beigefügten Link ist ein Bild (Schal), dort ist zunächst nur die obere Hälfte (Seite) interessant.

Am Rand (links und rechts) erkennt man Balken im Verlauf (rot-weiss-schwarz-weiss-rot) und in der Mitte ist irgendein Bild von ner Kirche oder Dom, was auch immer das sein mag. Diese Kirche fließt aber sehr schön in die Balken über, also es ist nicht zu erkennen, dass das Bild bspw. rechteckig eingefügt wurde.

Genau um diesen Übergang geht es mir. Ich will nicht, dass mein mittleres Bild mit einer kante abschliesst und man dann den Eindruck von 3 verschiedenen Bildern hat.
Verständlich?


----------



## Ex1tus (10. Dezember 2007)

Da fällt mir jetzt keine allg. Patentlösung ein, kannst du deine Bilder mal bitte posten? Also die mit denen du das machen willst.


----------



## janoc (10. Dezember 2007)

Das Zauberwort hierfür heißt "Masken"

Tutorial z.B. hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/257054-basics-01-maske-weicher-rand.html


----------



## janoc (10. Dezember 2007)

Übrigens: Mit dem Versetzen-Filter (siehe Suchfunktion) kannst du das Motiv auch (bis zu einem gewissen Grad) an die Hintergrundstruktur anpassen (zB. Faltenwurf vom Schal).


----------



## JimmyJump (10. Dezember 2007)

janoc hat gesagt.:


> Das Zauberwort hierfür heißt "Masken"
> 
> Tutorial z.B. hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/257054-basics-01-maske-weicher-rand.html




Hey vielen Dank hierfür. Ich wusste, doch dass das was mit Masken zu tun hat. Hab diese Funktion aber noch nie genutzt. Habs mal ausprobiert und klappt ganz gut. Werds einfach weiter verfeinern. Vielen Dank.


----------

